# Haiku and Senryu - Diabetes



## Vanessa (Mar 7, 2009)

Ever since Northerner introduced us to Milly Mole and Molly Mole, I've found myself thinking about the Japanese challenge of 17 syllables, so as I woke up early decided to have a go.

Thanks to Northerner, Einstein and Bev for particular inspiration and to all of you for other ideas


Busy Milly Mole
Counting those sweet sugar voles
So insulin right

Molly Mole counting
Red blood cells for you to know
Hba1c

Diabetes meds
Can make us feel rather sick
Still have to take them

How much insulin?
Let me count carbohydrates
In that plate of food

My meter is broken
That must be the reason that
My glucose is twelve

Shiver shake tremble
Mind gone awry and hungry
Hypoglycaemic

Shiver shake tremble
Mind gone awry and fever
Must be that man flu

Diabetics grin
With Northerner and Einstein
On this great forum


----------



## Copepod (Mar 7, 2009)

*great poems - moving to "Off the topic"*

Hi Vanessa

Great poems. I'm this thread moving to "Off the subject" to join other poems.


----------



## bev (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Vanessa!

Well done - that was very thought provoking! But why are you up so early?Bev


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2009)

Those are really excellent Vanessa!


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 7, 2009)

bev said:


> Hi Vanessa!
> 
> Well done - that was very thought provoking! But why are you up so early?Bev


I could fib and say eager anticipation of negotiating Swindon's magic roundabout this morning but reality is that we are up no later than 5.30 normally in the week for husband to get to work and I was tucked up and asleep at 9pm last night


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 7, 2009)

Vanessa said:


> I could fib and say eager anticipation of negotiating Swindon's magic roundabout this morning but reality is that we are up no later than 5.30 normally in the week for husband to get to work and I was tucked up and asleep at 9pm last night



Great stuff, I like to be up early too. I am normally out of the house by 5.30 on a weekday to be at work by 7.00 and then am able to leave work by 3.30 or 4pm and miss the worst of the rush hour!


----------

